# Dust deputy post blower



## Gary Roebuck (Apr 13, 2021)

I have tried to find information on the subject and no luck. Has anyone tried running a Dust deputy on the exhaust side of the blower. I modified my HF dust collector with a win filter, bigger impeller and a thien baffle That I installed in the old ring portion of the Hf collector. I made a plywood ring and use the old plastic bag to make a shoot that the dust collects in. The reason I like the set up is that it allows me to use plastic bags in my collection drum rather than having to empty out a barrel I simply lift the bag twist it and throw it out with the garbage. I don’t have to worry about container collapse as it’s pressurized. I tried a baffle pre-blower and it was quite a considerable drop in suction. I don’t use my dust collector to clean the floors of the shop or really anything that sucks large debris so I’m not too worried about the impeller on the blower. My thought process maybe simplistic but does it make a big difference if I’m blowing into the dust deputy versus sucking though it? The current baffle does a fair job but not great as the inlet into the filter area is so large and the column is so short. The primary reason about the Dust deputy was to just help save the filter. I figured a one time investment of $170 was much better than having to replace $170 filter periodically. I would have to redesign my current system totally to add a deputy on the intake side as my piping runs along the ceiling and I would have to add several elbows and more flex hose which I know drop CFM to make it work. I would like information as to why or why not it wouldn’t work not just you can’t do that.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

A diagram of your parts would be helpful to get the sequence of air flow. Lacking that, in general, the DD is typically on the intake side and it's function is to allow the heavier particles to drop out as well as the fine ones to prevent the filter from clogging up. What will it's function be in the exhaust side and will it be in the line before the Winn filter? Who knows? You may be on to something and you should just try it out and see what effect it has. All we have is "theoretical speculation" without any factual basis...... JMO


----------



## HoytC (Dec 30, 2019)

Gary Roebuck said:


> ... My thought process maybe simplistic but does it make a big difference if I’m blowing into the dust deputy versus sucking though it?


It makes no difference whatsoever. A cyclone only knows how much air is flowing through it. It doesn't matter what causes that air flow. Put the blower wherever it's convenient.

The cyclone will add loss. Not as much as an external Thien baffle but is does add some. If you add the cyclone then your internal baffle along with the HF collector ring are redundant. Think about a way to eliminate them. You should actually get a performance boost over what you have now.


----------



## Gary Roebuck (Apr 13, 2021)

woodnthings said:


> A diagram of your parts would be helpful to get the sequence of air flow. Lacking that, in general, the DD is typically on the intake side and it's function is to allow the heavier particles to drop out as well as the fine ones to prevent the filter from clogging up. What will it;s function be in the exhaust side and will it be in the line before the Winn filter? Who knows? You may beon to something and you should just try it out and see what effect it has. All we have is "theoretical speculation" without any factual basis...... JMO





Gary Roebuck said:


> I have tried to find information on the subject and no luck. Has anyone tried running a Dust deputy on the exhaust side of the blower. I modified my HF dust collector with a win filter, bigger impeller and a thien baffle That I installed in the old ring portion of the Hf collector. I made a plywood ring and use the old plastic bag to make a shoot that the dust collects in. The reason I like the set up is that it allows me to use plastic bags in my collection drum rather than having to empty out a barrel I simply lift the bag twist it and throw it out with the garbage. I don’t have to worry about container collapse as it’s pressurized. I tried a baffle pre-blower and it was quite a considerable drop in suction. I don’t use my dust collector to clean the floors of the shop or really anything that sucks large debris so I’m not too worried about the impeller on the blower. My thought process maybe simplistic but does it make a big difference if I’m blowing into the dust deputy versus sucking though it? The current baffle does a fair job but not great as the inlet into the filter area is so large and the column is so short. The primary reason about the Dust deputy was
> 
> 
> woodnthings said:
> ...


----------



## Gary Roebuck (Apr 13, 2021)

HoytC said:


> It makes no difference whatsoever. A cyclone only knows how much air is flowing through it. It doesn't matter what causes that air flow. Put the blower wherever it's convenient.
> 
> The cyclone will add loss. Not as much as an external Thien baffle but is does add some. If you add the cyclone then your internal baffle along with the HF collector ring are redundant. Think about a way to eliminate them. You should actually get a performance boost over what you have now.


That’s what I was thinking i will just make a ring to mount filter with a small clean out box for when I blow filter out I hate plastic bags ty for the reply


----------



## Gary Roebuck (Apr 13, 2021)

woodnthings said:


> A diagram of your parts would be helpful to get the sequence of air flow. Lacking that, in general, the DD is typically on the intake side and it's function is to allow the heavier particles to drop out as well as the fine ones to prevent the filter from clogging up. What will it's function be in the exhaust side and will it be in the line before the Winn filter? Who knows? You may be on to something and you should just try it out and see what effect it has. All we have is "theoretical speculation" without any factual basis...... JMO


Thanks for the reply I have the blower mounted on the ceiling straight to the main line of 4 inch sewer pipe it exhaust in the old HF ring that has thien baffle which dumps into the 35 gallon rubber maid I extended the internal baffle ring down half the depth of the ring using sheet metal and the filter sits on top of the Hf ring


----------



## Gary Roebuck (Apr 13, 2021)

Gary Roebuck said:


> Thanks for the reply I have the blower mounted on the ceiling straight to the main line of 4 inch sewer pipe it exhaust in the old HF ring that has thien baffle which dumps into the 35 gallon rubber maid I extended the internal baffle ring down half the depth of the ring using sheet metal and the filter sits on top of the Hf ring


I tried to add pictures but won’t let me


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

Gary Roebuck said:


> I tried to add pictures but won’t let me


Just drag and drop them into this text field.









David


----------



## _Ogre (Feb 1, 2013)

commercial dust/chip systems have the blower first and blow thru all chip separation/dust collection
this is my brothers setup, he moved a lot of equipment from his big shop when he retired
the pipe is a work in progress

i'm surprised the thien baffle didn't do it all for you
i made a small version for use with a shop vac, i get minimal dust in the vac


----------

